# Lack of NPC stats



## allenw (Jul 2, 2013)

The NPC descriptions and pictures are nice, but, both for DMing convenience and for that "old-school" feel, I was expecting at least a class/level/alignment line for each NPC in Hengistbury, perhaps even a short statblock.  Is anything like that forthcoming, either officially or user-created?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 2, 2013)

There'd be a lot of 1st level commoners or experts in there.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 2, 2013)

The side-bar on this page should work for many of your NPC stat needs: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/npc-s The main difference between these characters would be skill ranks, so I'd just swap out some skill on these stat-blocks for other skills. 

A straight list of all the NPC's might be a little much for the word-count, but you could also try a few of the 3e town generators on the interwebs, like this one: http://www.mathemagician.net/town.html. Sprinkle the named NPCs on top, and call it a day.


----------



## Fiddleback (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it is also important to realize that those NPCs were all pretty much provided by Kickstarter backers as part of their pledge rewards.  Attaching particular stats to them from an 'official' standpoint beyond the specific needs of a particular encounter or usage would take peoples contributions in a direction that they may not have intended.  This way, the backers can use the stats they 'know' for their particular NPC and everyone else can use what fits best.

Of course, it might be interesting to get those backers to provide stats for their own NPCs as they envision them.  At an appropriate level of course.


----------



## allenw (Jul 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> There'd be a lot of 1st level commoners or experts in there.




Fair enough.  It does seem odd to leave even the "movers and shakers" that the PCs are likely to interact with unstat-ed, though.  Folks like the local nobles, the Sherrif, the priestess (whose spell capacity at least seems likely to be frequently relevant), the bard, the local wizard, the "hunchback", the pixie, etc.


----------

